# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  the never-ending search for an accountant in brussels

## mikehayes

How do folks go about finding a motivated accountant?

My search started off looking for a competent, tax efficient accountant. Several accountants later, I'm realizing that my expectations are way too high. Now I just want to find one that is motivated enough to respond to emails. 

Accountants often just drop the ball. You've hired them, but for whatever reason they stop replying to emails and returning phone calls. They don't tend to even be professional enough to state that they don't have time for your account. After weeks of neglect, you realize that you need to hire another accountant.

Any specific recommendations?

Ideally I would want an accountant that will buy and sell SPRLs to avoid notary costs, and have a dormant SPRL on-hand ready to take over.. but I realize that's asking a lot relative to what I've encountered so far. Any recommendations would be appreciated.

----------


## LeBrok

One thing to consider is that maybe the problem is you (expectation, attitude, communication, etc) and not the accountants. Or maybe you don't want to pay enough or higher best accountants for the services required?
Otherwise I don't have an idea, lol.
Good luck to you bud.

----------

